# Daaayum Lara got fiiiine ;)



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Only played the classics and never really took any interest in how far tomb raider has come until this point and errrm....wow 

*From this.....*










*To this!?!?
*









*Get me a disk right now!!! *

It's like those people you never really took much notice of in college then you see them a few years later and think what the hell happened!? :sus :teeth


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Are you kidding brah, those block boobies were the shiz !


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Want to know who else got hot? Sherry Birkin from Resident Evil. Just look at her now














































There is definitely one thing that I appreciate about game graphics today, and that is all of the hot game girls we get from it.

And also










Sorry, I had to do it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

well that Lara is actually way younger than the other Lara's because it's a prequel  so it's more like going back in time and noticing someone used to be more hot I guess? lol.

She'll find all that jumping and running around a lot easier now she doesn't have giant breasts though..


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

How is the Tomb Raider game by the way? I've thought about giving it a shot, a rental at the very least. I've heard comparisons to Uncharted, and while I liked Uncharted 2, I didn't think it was the "greatest game ever made" like some people think it is. I saw some footage of Tomb Raider and I was turned off by some of the quick time events and ridiculous action scenes it makes you go through.

I do still want to give the older games a try at some point.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I for one really enjoyed the new Tomb Raider. I've played all the Uncharted games, and I liked them, but a lot of the time the climbing/jumping sections feel like they're on rails and you're just watching the game play itself. Well, somehow Tomb Raider manages to keep you really engaged through all of that. The game isn't open world but it never feels super-linear like Uncharted; you really have to think about how to reach that next ledge or hilltop or cave or whatever you're trying to explore. The combat works; it isn't quite as twitch-quick as Uncharted but there's a bit more emphasis on stealth so that makes sense. And the whole thing is super-polished.

There are quicktime events, but they're mostly at the very beginning of the game; after that they drop off. They still show up here and there, but it's rare and they don't detract from the exploration/platforming or combat.

Lately it's been budget priced everywhere, too; I think last week it was $20 on xbox live gold, which is ridiculous. That sale might be over now, but it's still cheap lots of places. It isn't super-long, so it might work as a rental if you want to try to blow through it in a weekend and don't care about collecting all the extra items.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## GiantEnemyCrab (Jun 15, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Are you kidding brah, those block boobies were the shiz !


:haha Best post


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Can I please take an 08 or 03 model. Thank you


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> well that Lara is actually way younger than the other Lara's because it's a prequel  so it's more like going back in time and noticing someone used to be more hot I guess? lol.
> 
> She'll find all that jumping and running around a lot easier now she doesn't have giant breasts though..


Haha touche, touche  True there is no risk of her triangular boobs getting wedged in the ground  Though those edges look sharp  one advantage they never considered :roll


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Lain said:


>


XD!!! The expression on TR1 laras face: " ¬¬ b!tch" XD


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Are you kidding brah, those block boobies were the shiz !


Agree for nostalgia purposes but I generally prefer boobies less hazardous


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Boob Chronicles


 :lol You can tell the design industry is male geek dominated. They seem to have no consistent policy on female anatomy. One year she's wearing a bra, one year she isn't, one year she's had a boob job, one year she's had a mastectomy, considering all the different teams who have worked on Lara over the years, you can clearly see the process of each new chief designer changing the cup size to suit his own perversions.

I can just imagine the design process being like a scene out of that film weird science, where the geeks attempt to create the perfect woman on their PC. :roll


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Dark Shines said:


> :lol You can tell the design industry is male geek dominated. They seem to have no consistent policy on female anatomy. One year she's wearing a bra, one year she isn't, one year she's had a boob job, one year she's had a mastectomy, considering all the different teams who have worked on Lara over the years, you can clearly see the process of each new chief designer changing the cup size to suit his own perversions.
> 
> I can just imagine the design process being like a scene out of that film weird science, where the geeks attempt to create the perfect woman on their PC. :roll


So now I must go there and ask the awkward question....What kind of perverse mind came up with prismatic boobs!? :sus XD

Can just imagine that one at the board meeting  *"gentleman I want her boobs pointy!...and if they aren't an angle of EXACTLY 90 degrees you are all fired!"*


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

ShyWolfie said:


> So now I must go there and ask the awkward question....What kind of perverse mind came up with prismatic boobs!? :sus XD


 I'd love to think it was deliberate, but back then they probably just ran out of polygons, oh to have been a fly on the wall during some of those meetings. :lol The early dead or alive games were the funniest ones, where the controversy of independently animated breasts was introduced, but it always looked hilarious because to make it noticeable, the breast animations seemed slower/out of sync with the rest of the character.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> How is the Tomb Raider game by the way? I've thought about giving it a shot, a rental at the very least. I've heard comparisons to Uncharted, and while I liked Uncharted 2, I didn't think it was the "greatest game ever made" like some people think it is. I saw some footage of Tomb Raider and I was turned off by some of the quick time events and ridiculous action scenes it makes you go through.
> 
> I do still want to give the older games a try at some point.


It's definitely my favourite of the franchise, I even think it's better than III and Legend. But then again I like Uncharted a lot too so maybe that's why. It's definitely worth renting anyway!


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone else here watch FGB on Youtube? http://www.youtube.com/user/FineGameGirls?feature=watch


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> How is the Tomb Raider game by the way? I've thought about giving it a shot, a rental at the very least. I've heard comparisons to Uncharted, and while I liked Uncharted 2, I didn't think it was the "greatest game ever made" like some people think it is. I saw some footage of Tomb Raider and I was turned off by some of the quick time events and ridiculous action scenes it makes you go through.
> 
> I do still want to give the older games a try at some point.


When i got it i honestly thought it was just going to be a boring run of the mill platformer that just used elements ive seen before a 1000 times over but i was thoroughly impressed and love the fact that the did a reboot with sort of an "origins" story and the gameplay was actually really fun. Their are a lot of things i wish they would have done differently, but overall i totally dug it.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

its called improvements in technology. 
i personally want bigger boobs on the newer model to match her old model better.


----------



## Harmeulius (Jun 24, 2013)

It just doesn't feel as Lara Croft to me anymore. For me she died in Tomb Raider 4 and Tomb Raider 5 were just memories of her, the Angel of Darkness didn't feel as Tomb Raider to me anymore just like all the games after that. They are good games but not real Tomb Raider to me.


----------

